# UFC Signs Former Glory, K-1 Kickboxing Champ Gokhan Saki to Compete at Light Heavyweight Read more a



## Brian R. VanCise (May 25, 2017)

I think this is a good signing.  Looking forward to seeing him fight in the UFC!

UFC Signs Former Glory, K-1 Kickboxing Champ Gokhan Saki to Compete at Light Heavyweight


----------



## Headhunter (May 25, 2017)

Depends how good his ground is. But it's no worse than phil brooks or Brock lesnar at his he's had legit fights


----------



## Danny T (May 25, 2017)

I hope he is working his takedown defenses. Not many are going to stand and strike with him.


----------



## Headhunter (May 26, 2017)

It's a surprising sign though because the guys mma record is 0-1 and he hasn't even competed in kickboxing in 2 years and hasn't fought mma since 2004. The guys an outstanding kick boxer but I don't really know how he even got on the ufcs radar for a contract


----------



## Danny T (May 26, 2017)

UFC is about selling. His name will sell. He is a high caliber fighter and the UFC has had a tough year with several fighters leaving and have had lower ratings and ppv buy rates. They are probably looking to get him in on the Rotterdam card expecting to improve event sales and ppv rates.


----------

